# 400 Series owners?



## ZJohnson (Jan 24, 2005)

I am about to buy a new utility tractor - platform/4wd/fel. I've about narrowed it down to a 491 or a NH TL90. Any known problem areas with the 400's and the 491 in partucilar? Any owners want to brag or cuss'em?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

ZJohnson, the 400 series should give you many years of tractoring and also the NH which alot of people do not like but they are also work horses... I find w/ massey you are getting one of the most used tractors in the SE area of the US.. great reliability and they just do not want to quit... The company that I work for has about 15 masseys and they just work day in and day out... only real problems seem to be from the repair people....


----------

